

Better HN: Take HN discussions everywhere - shmichael

I've recently released a new version of HN Comment Embed, a greasemonkey script that embeds HN discussions into the webpage being discussed.<p>You simply browse to a posted page, and the HN panel pops up on the side.<p>This version relies on searchYC as its main source, but also parses HN's newest posts page to attain full coverage.<p>http://share.shmichael.com/hn_comment_embed.user.js
======
shmichael
Clickable <http://share.shmichael.com/hn_comment_embed.user.js>

------
wesley
I made a site with bookmarklet quite some time ago that does something similar
to that.. <http://www.convotrack.com> (was made more for twitter though)

~~~
shmichael
That's a pretty clever implementation for cross-browser, cross-community
support!

Narrowing down to HN only and greasemonkey allowed me the following
improvements:

* While the bookmarklet has to be actively opened by the user, HNCE pops up as a small tab whenever it is relevant.

* The comments in the bookmarklet are sorted chronologically (descending); Directly embedding the page with HNCE allows the hierarchy and ordering to be preserved.

* Another benefit of directly embedding the HN page is the ability to contribute to the conversation and up-rank the article.

------
JayNeely
Nice work! To increase adoption, I'd suggest adding a page to your site
dedicated to it, with some screenshots of it in action.

------
aditya
Very cool. Now I wish I could get chrome on OS X to enable extensions!

~~~
tlrobinson
Extensions are enabled in recent Chromium Mac builds:
[http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-
ma...](http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-mac/)

However, I'm unable to get this particular user script to work in Chromium.
Haven't looked at it carefully though.

------
iterationx
very cool. thank you.

